# 2003 21Rs For Sale



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The time has come for us to sell our well used but well cared for 21RS. We're planning on moving up to something a little bigger.

Lots of mods; black tank flush, curtains to close off bunks/bathroom, flip up shelf over dinette, flipped axles, alloy wheels, bumper storage for slide rails, step tub replaced with full tub, etc. Tires are 3 years old.

The only defect, and unfortunately very noticeable, is the delaminated front panel. The trailer has no leaks, my suspicion is the glue went bad. I was told by the body shop I use it would cost around 1,300-1,500 to fix.

Located in northern NJ, $ 6,500 OBO

delamination on front (don't want to hide anything)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

New price $ 5,300, only want to cover what's left on the loan. Just had the wheel bearings done and brakes cleaned up. I'll include the equal-i-zer hitch. Also included Adco aquashed cover


----------



## joepittsburgh (Sep 21, 2011)

camping479 said:


> New price $ 5,300, only want to cover what's left on the loan. Just had the wheel bearings done and brakes cleaned up. I'll include the equal-i-zer hitch. Also included Adco aquashed cover


Can you provide photos of the interior as well? [email protected]


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's some interior pictures, they are from '08 but it still looks as good. Also included leveling blocks, water hoses, 30 amp extension cord, etc.


----------



## kennyb79 (Jan 15, 2012)

hi, is this still for sale? we have been looking at a 2003 26rs with the quad bunks that may fit our family nicely. But what would be the difference between that and yours. obviously 5 feet of difference, but is most of th 5 feet because the bunks are lengthwise on the 26 and sideways on the 21. is that a double size bed on the bottom bunk. I would love to see a few more photos if you have them. thanks


----------



## SMH (Feb 11, 2012)

camping479 said:


> Here's some interior pictures, they are from '08 but it still looks as good. Also included leveling blocks, water hoses, 30 amp extension cord, etc.


Hi! I would very much like to talk to you about this if it still for sale. What is the best way to reach you?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

SOLD


----------

